# Impossible de recharger mon iPad avec le forfait 300Mo



## mziouche (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais recharger mon forfait iPad 200Mo (qui  est arrivé à expiration) avec le forfait 300Mo pour 10. J'ai suivis la  procédure décrite ici http://assistance.orange.fr/le-forfait-  4380.php#4
Malheureusement je n'ai à aucun moment l'option "Recharge du forfait" ou "Achat d'une recharge".
Le  service client ne m'a été d'aucune utilité ils m'ont simplement dit  d'acheter une mobicarte 3G+ et de suivre les instructions...
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà acheter une recharge 300Mo pour iPad ?
Par avance merci.


----------



## boodou (6 Août 2010)

Il suffit d'appeler le 0800100740, de donner son N° de ligne iPad, de taper son code à 4 chiffres (cf 1ère facture), de choisir recharger 3G (de mémoire le choix 5), de taper son N° de CB, et ça fonctionne de suite.


----------

